# Ceramic Coatings



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Do ceramic or thermal coatings actually do wonders on exhaust systems? I've heard about these coatings that give you 3%-15% more hp like JET-HOT that coat the inside and outside of the product such as manifolds, headers, exhausts. Are these rumors true? Also, do these coatings help with intake manifolds, CAI's, engines, heads, outside of catylitic converters, mufflers, etc?


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Thermal coatings will keep the heat in. Swain's white lighting thermal barrier has gotten good feedback.
Ceramic coatings are good protection, but don't stop heat like a true thermal coating.
Generally, coatings work with radiated heat, they wont stop conducted heat. ie From being attached to the block like an intake manifold. 
Turbos and headers are the favorite things to thermal coat. I don't know to what exent thermal coating helps their performance, but it certainly cuts down on under hood temps which helps with longevity of other components.
Naji did a CAI wrap experiment. http://www.geocities.com/n_dahi/ click on cai wrap.
I don't know of anyone who has coated their cat.
This is all IIRC. If any of this is monkey, I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

No your right, the coatings do work. Just check out sentra.net and there's information to back up the claims. 

Thinking logically though, heat is just energy lost and when you can control the heat you can regain power/efficiency.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

peter96 said:


> *Thermal coatings will keep the heat in. Swain's white lighting thermal barrier has gotten good feedback.
> Ceramic coatings are good protection, but don't stop heat like a true thermal coating.
> Generally, coatings work with radiated heat, they wont stop conducted heat. ie From being attached to the block like an intake manifold.
> Turbos and headers are the favorite things to thermal coat. I don't know to what exent thermal coating helps their performance, but it certainly cuts down on under hood temps which helps with longevity of other components.
> ...


That CAI wrap helped with 15 degrees, isn't the rule of thumb: for every 10degrees lower temperature, 1% power increase? If so, you'd only be gaining 1-1/2 hp? So what would be the best performance gain for the money? I think exhausts cost $10/ft for the coatings, headers/turbos about $150, and intake manifold $100. I could be mistaken with these prices. Or would it be better to just do all the work in the head/block and forget about the external stuff (except the header, gotta have low underhood temps to keep alternators from dieing!)?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

It's really up to you and how much detail you want to put into building the perfect motor. If you don't have the money then don't do it.


----------

